# What breed and sex are my chickens 4 & 5



## Swife (Aug 27, 2012)

Here are chicks 4 and 5 . thanks. Swife


----------



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

I think the 1 at one is a blackrock hen and I think the second one is a welsummer hen 

Hope this helped


----------



## Swife (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you for the response!

Swife


----------

